# So are the Pomps Done?



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I was going to go out early tomorrow to get some fleas before the rain gets here while the surf is rough, but I am not seeing much on Pomps, are they done? I wish I could get a few for hunting camp.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Somebody had a good report a couple of days ago.
I’m going to give it a shot at Navarre Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Haven't seen many reports at all yet. Tried past 2 weekends with no real results. I'm hoping they haven't shown up yet.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Caught 2 today on dead shrimp. Fished for about 3hrs in the middle of the day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not done. I pay attention to water temps more than the calendar. With water temps being higher on average, I think we will have a decent Pomp bite til close to T'giving as long as we don't have an arctic blast between now and then.

65-75 is magic in my experience. Sometimes below but that's the fall window.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The weather last night said water temp is 75.
The PNJ said low levels of red tide have been detected at Navarre and Pensacola beaches.
What effect will that have on the fishing and the edibility of the fish?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I had my best luck after thanksgiving last year, I think this year will be the same.


----------

